# Bush argues Geneva convention



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Bush is a silver spoon man. He never served and his children did not. Tortures do not bother him.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

He did serve, we neveh ave toutured anyone ( but we should) and seven dogs is ahabitual liar


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

I don't suppose those folks choosing to jump from the top of the "firey" World Trade Center ever had time to wonder or consider if they were being subjected to Torture ...

Now Did They.

Maybe that would be a good plan ... put these bastards in a very tall building ... set it on fire ...

And tell them they can either ... "Burn" ... "Jump" ... or "Talk"

What a novel concept ...

Problem is nearly 3,000 Americans never had that third choice ...

Maybe it's unfair after all


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

The only rule in warfare is there are no rules. Being politically correct in a time of war will only cost us lives that need not be lost.

AS for the rest of how I feel, Decoy said it for me.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

Bobm said:


> He did serve, we neveh ave toutured anyone ( but we should) and seven dogs is ahabitual liar


7 dogs is not living in reality, also he will never acknowledge that Bush has done some good and protected this country against terrorism. Why? Because he is clouded with his hate for Bush. I would be surprise if he even hunted based on his leftist views.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

Gun Owner said:


> The only rule in warfare is there are no rules. Being politically correct in a time of war will only cost us lives that need not be lost.
> 
> AS for the rest of how I feel, Decoy said it for me.


We some how need to get that message to Murtha, Kerry and Kennedy and some of the other leftist blowhards. As we get closer to the election you can see that the democratic gains are already starting to be beaten back. Most of this is probably America's uneasyness of the left being in charge of national security.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Goon said:


> Bobm said:
> 
> 
> > He did serve, we neveh ave toutured anyone ( but we should) and seven dogs is ahabitual liar
> ...


The reality is that your Bush was born with a silverspoon in his mouth (or in the butt). He got special favors and never served and his kids never served. Geneva Convention was designed not for political correctness. It was designed for human dignity, which is universal, and for protection of our sodliers, when they become prisoners of war. Tortures are counterproductive.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

Yep your right and John Kerry and Ted Kennedy are live modest life styles.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Ok sevendogs, I'll bite...

Can you tell me of a single incident where the islamic facists we are at war with have used the rules set forth by the geneva convention to treat our soldiers and for that matter, a handfull of civilians, with human dignity?

I'd be surprised if you could. But in the time it takes you to try and conjure one up, I could rattle off a dozen instances where our enemy has been smart enough to use the rules of the geneva convention against us to kill or injure our soldiers.

And just out of curiosity...

What does the geneva convention say about cutting off a soldiers penis, putting it in his mouth, and then rigging his body with explosives in an improvised booby trap?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> The reality is that your Bush was born with a silverspoon in his mouth (or in the butt). *He got special favors and never served and his kids never served. *]


He flew fighter jets not in combat but there are tons of soldiers that never saw combat they still served.

His kids are a couple of girls you moron...

Seven dogs you are a strange dude

Nice looking dogs though
http://www.jesseshunting.com/site/ifram ... perpage/12

His real name is vladimir and heres a picture of his dogs in action
hes a moron politically in my opinion but hes from russia so that probably explains a lot of his views, his dogs are cool!

http://216.109.125.130/search/cache?p=V ... 1&.intl=us

and hes taken some cool pictures
http://www.samoyed.org/vladarticlepics.html

Interesting guy I have to admit :beer:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

sevendogs said:


> Goon said:
> 
> 
> > Bobm said:
> ...


Here's a couple of questions you need to ask yourself:

Are terrorist protected under the Geneva Convention? _HINT_ NO!
Where is the line drawn that seperates routine questioning from percieved torture?
Is putting a person in jail a form of torture?

Gullible! :eyeroll:


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

No matter, if they do not follow noble rules or Geneva Conventions. Hitler and Stalin did not always were good at this either. There were time, when germans and their satellite country soldiers wanted to ba captured by british or americans and they tried by all means possible avoid to get in Stalins detention camps or worse. We MUST play by law, no matter what. Perhaps Bush may be the first American president tried as a war criminal.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Hey seven dogs,

go to the dog forum and tell us about your dogs I'm curious about that breed.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

sevendogs said:


> No matter, if they do not follow noble rules or Geneva Conventions. Hitler and Stalin did not always were good at this either. There were time, when germans and their satellite country soldiers wanted to ba captured by british or americans and they tried by all means possible avoid to get in Stalins detention camps or worse. We MUST play by law, no matter what. Perhaps Bush may be the first American president tried as a war criminal.


Seven Dogs, I think what you guys on the left are not recognizing is that if US forces pick up a head hancho Al Quaida guy and lets just say a dirty bomb is hidden some where like NY or LA and we are going to need to find this bomb or stop a terrorist attack, rest assured our CIA guys are going to rough these animals up to get that information (I am pretty sure the lefties are still going to cry for the Al Quida guys). We are going to use every means necessary to find that bomb, or save American lives. People need to realize this. I am also pretty sure American lives come before some dirt bag from Al Quida. Being able to launch terrorist attack against America is not a right we need to acknowledge or recognize. I am pretty sure we are still going to use these means wether they are sanctioned or not.

The left is more concerned with the rights of terrorist than they are Americans.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

With removal of Saddam, world became a better place. With election of Bush world became far worse place, taking into account international weight of USA versus Iraq. American people will express their judgement soon. Wait for next elections. Bush is a president of Pat Robertson, Barbara Walters, Rush Limbaugh and alike. Those were firghtened moms who helped him to become a president. Now, moms opened their eyes and ears.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

How does that make sence? Bush removed Saddam. Even John Kerry made more sence than that....


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Bobm said:


> Hey seven dogs,
> 
> go to the dog forum and tell us about your dogs I'm curious about that breed.


I am not sure, if you would like it, but I just posted there keeping you in mind. Politics and sometimes religion poison relationships. I hate it. I hope we would agree that terrorists must be defeated and there is no other way for us; no reaching out, no peace talk is possible, just kill them like insects, better before they have a chance to kill any of us. I believe it can be done with respect to human dignity and Geneva Convention. If you do not like them, kill them, do not torture, but let go innocent.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Seems to me you are taking a pretty "Black and White" and rather "Sterile" view of the process of War.

Not that I advocate inhumane treatment un-necessarily, but on the other hand ...............

This is an enemy unlike any other of America's enemies.

Islam is a Theocracy bent on World Domination. This has been going on since shortly after the death of Mohammed in 632.

Forcing them to eat three square meals of Pork a day would a greater Torture than threatening to kill them and following through on the threat.

They are taught from infancy that dieing for the cause is a sure way to heaven, no other enemy we have fought against has fought with at as a core belief ...

If we have a "Big Fish" in hand and we know full well he knows stuff that we could use to save lives you won't catch me fussing much no matter what needs to be done to gain valuable inormation from the Fish.

Just a thought from where I safely sit here in my home today.


----------



## snoduf (Jul 27, 2006)

I wonder what convention they followed when they video taped the beheading of a human being?


----------

